# ο κανόνας με το κανονάκι



## seimontadtecwyn (Apr 10, 2010)

Τι θά πει «ο κανόνας με το κανονάκι»;
http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?info=Lyrics&act=details&song_id=24453

Μήπως είναι μουσικό όργανο το κανονάκι;

Σίμων


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2010)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Μήπως είναι μουσικό όργανο το κανονάκι;


http://www.zaranikas.gr/organ_details.php?sn=5&maincat=1http://www.zaranikas.gr/organ_details.php?sn=5&maincat=1http://www.zaranikas.gr/organ_details.php?sn=5&maincat=1
http://www.mousikoergastiri.gr/kan-san.htm


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2010)

ΛΚΝ: 
*κανονάκι* το [kanoná<k>i] O44 *:* έγχορδο λαϊκό μουσικό όργανο, σε σχήμα τραπεζίου με τη δεξιά πλευρά κάθετη προς τη μεγάλη βάση και με τις χορδές κατά μήκος των παράλληλων πλευρών· παίζεται με δύο πένες, δεμένες στους δείκτες των χεριών με μετάλλινες δαχτυλήθρες. [_κανόν(ι)_ 2_ -άκι_]


----------



## sarant (Apr 11, 2010)

Και στα τούρκικα υπάρχει το ίδιο ή παρόμοιο όργανο, kanun, όχι;


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Βεβαίως:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanun_(instrument)
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=63634#post63634

Επίσης: 
In the Christian era, a psaltery consisting of a soundboard with several pre-tuned strings that are usually plucked came into use. It was also known by the name _canon_ from the Greek word _κανών_, "kanon" which means rule, principle and also "mode". The modern Greek folk instrument is called by its diminutive, _kanonaki_.


----------



## danae (Apr 11, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεται σε κάποιον κανόνα (μουσική φόρμα) που παίζεται με κανονάκι.


----------



## aqua (Apr 11, 2010)

danae said:


> Υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεται σε κάποιον κανόνα (μουσική φόρμα) που παίζεται με κανονάκι.



Αυτός ο "κανόνας" είναι της δυτικής μουσικής, οπότε μάλλον δύσκολο να παίζεται σε κανονάκι. Θαρρώ πως εννοεί τον "τρόπο", χοντρικά την κλίμακα.


----------



## danae (Apr 11, 2010)

Ο κανόνας ως μουσική φόρμα μπορεί να εμφανιστεί σε οποιοδήποτε μουσικό είδος και να παιχτεί από οποιοδήποτε όργανο. Με λίγα λόγια, ο κανόνας είναι ένα στοιχείο της μορφολογίας και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί από οποιοδήποτε μουσικό σύστημα, δυτικό ή ανατολικό, προκλασικό, σύγχρονο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2010)

Εκτός από τη μουσική φόρμα ο κανόνας είναι είδος της βυζαντινής υμνογραφίας (βλ. http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βυζαντινή_μουσική, αναζήτηση "κανόνα"). Θεωρώ πιθανότερο να είχε αυτό στο νου του ο ποιητής.

Δεν απονέμω άδικα τον τίτλο του ποιητή σ' αυτόν που έχει γράψει στίχους όπως _κόβονται τα γόνατά μου στο τρελό της δόσιμο_.


----------



## danae (Apr 13, 2010)

Καλά λες, Earion.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 13, 2010)

> Δεν απονέμω άδικα τον τίτλο του ποιητή σ' αυτόν που έχει γράψει στίχους όπως _κόβονται τα γόνατά μου στο τρελό της δόσιμο_.



Ωπ! εμφανίστηκε έτερος σαββοπουλομανής! Πολύ χαίρομαι!


----------

